# could this be GERD?



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey everyone, I have IBS-D, and i was curious to find out if these were symptoms of that, or symptoms of GERD. I'm constantly belching, and I mean all the time. I have a horrible disgusting acidy burning taste in my mouth and it feel like its going down my throat. I tend to have heartburn and not just after I've eaten. Oh, and my ears hurt too, but this is probably something completely different. Does any of this sound like GERD to yall? Is there any quick way to get rid of the nasty taste in ur mouth? Water doesnt do anything for me, i think it makes it worse. Anyways please write back! Take Care







Lindsay


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I also have ibs-pain and gerd.it does sound like gerd to me. i pretty much all he time have that awful acid taste and flow feeling. its getting harder to deal with but im waiting for mynew dr appt to come around. I would first go to the doctor to make sure it really is gerd. as for kind of controlling the symptoms i eat tums like no other and take aloe juice. i have found that chewing any kind of gum is bad for me it makes the acid worse. I found that the ppis that the doctors prescribed didnt work. i hope this hekps you out. oh and the ear pain could be something esle.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Why not try one of the OTC meds like Pepcid AC or Zantac? Pepcid works for me and I know others swear by Zantac.


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

I have heard that acid reflux can affect your ears. My doctor mentioned it to me when I had a really bad case of GERD about 2 years ago and experienced terrible backache, chestpain, headache and earache along with it. But please don't take this for the gospel truth







because I have a hard time believing them nowadays.







Best wishes,Angela


----------



## KimmiAnn (Sep 11, 2003)

I too have had ear pain when my GERD is acting up. I usually get the ear pain before I realize that it's the acid.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I have had ear pain with GERD. It's when the acid reflux is so strong it really works up your neck to your ears. The acid as been bad enough at times to make it feel like a haeartattack (not like I know what one would feel like) but it hurts big time. You can try OTC Prilosec. I have taken prilosec many times in the past and it works for me. I don't know about the potency of OTC though. I hav heard on the radio you have to stay on it for 14 days though for it to actually work. I have taken the Zantac or Pepcid OTC and it did not work for me. I just could not remember to take it 30 minute=s before i ate all the time. If you have not been to a gastro I would if I were you. If the GERD is bothering you that much I would get it checked out. It can cause serious damage if you don't get it controlled. Plus you will begin to feel much btter. YOu can check on the internet for a diet for people with bad GERD. Just following a diet for a few days will help you very much. If it is possible raise the head of your bed about 4" don't prop pillows up and sit up in bed while you sleep. This could actually make it worse. Don't wear restrictive clothing around your waiste. This does make it worse. Stay the heck away from chocolate (I have to remember to do that too sometimes). If you drink a lot of soda, stay with the lighter color soda like 7up sprite etc. Spice never really bothers me as much as some of the things I have mentioned. Do not eat within 3 hours of going to sleep - my biggest crime. And if you are a smoker like me that for sure does not help you at all. The smoke weakens the muscle between the esophogus and the stomach and allows the acid to back up into your esophogus. Stay away from beef products. Oh well I could go on but try finding a diet for GERD on the net. They are out there. Good luck.


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Thank ya'll SO much for all your advice, I really appreciate it. I'm going back to the doctor pretty soon, so I'm going to mention it. Anyways thanks again for all ur help, now I know that its probably not just in my head, like I thought it was before!


----------

